# serious hardware control with C#?



## Braveheart (May 2, 2009)

how-to control USB microcontroller with C# the code examples are pretty useless but the links at the end of the article have more. has anyone else her tried this? or for that matter control ANYthing like this with ANY language?


----------



## Kreij (May 2, 2009)

I made controllers back in school, but have not done anything in years.
You can also download the Microsoft Robotic Developer Studio Express Edition for free. Here is the description ...


> Microsoft® Robotics Developer Studio 2008 Express Edition enables hobbyists and non-professional developers to create robotics applications targeting a wide range of scenarios.
> 
> Microsoft Robotics Developer Studio supports a broad set of robotics platforms by either running directly on the platform or controlling it from a Windows device through a communication channel such as Wi-Fi or Bluetooth®.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kweku (May 2, 2009)

this looks interesting, i was infect looking for a controller tutorial myself.


----------



## W1zzard (May 2, 2009)

.net has lots of mechanisms to do things that are not directly available, via pinvoke for example

what exactly are you trying to do?


----------



## Kweku (May 3, 2009)

myself, i was trying to get a dvd drive controller, reason for this would be when i mod it into a stealth drive


----------



## Braveheart (May 5, 2009)

Kreij said:


> I made controllers back in school, but have not done anything in years.
> You can also download the Microsoft Robotic Developer Studio Express Edition for free. Here is the description ...



 microsoft amazes me thanks for linking me.

Kweku, i don't think you're going to get far controlling a drive with a microcontroller....theres simple software to control your disk drives.


----------

